# Geo Tracker Plow



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was planning on getting a small plow for my 1994 2 door geo tracker. I was wondering what plow would be the best for this vechile


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

what r u gonna do with it?


----------



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a small driveway at home and clear a small driveway at my cabin


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

how far is the drive from home to the cabin


----------



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

10 miles from my home to my cabin but its a plowed maintained road by the gov. of newfoundland


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

My buddy has a Suzuki Side kick and he went looking for a plow and couldn't really find an exact fit up so I made him one in my garage:


























We got a ATV plow from a catalog, cut down the push tubes and beefed them up, I got a Mini pump, and some hydraulic cylinders off E-bay nad had an electrician bend me a piece of pipe like a Meyer EZ mount classic, grabbed a set of used plow lights and lift arm off Craigslist , wired it up using a 7 pin trailer plug and meyer power cables and created the whole thing on a few evenings and a Saturday. This thing works awsome!


----------



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

man thats awsome plow. I thought snow bearer makes a one for tracker or sidekick


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

This is what you need.






Its a Blizzard 720 custom mounted.


----------



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Can you help?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

It's a 720 Blizzard, PM Jerre he's the one who set it up. Before you even ask it's not a stock mount.


----------



## daveolejnik (Jan 24, 2008)

Im building one for my 93 Tracker right now. Im using a small 6'meyer plow. I have to find a good set of used hydraulics still. If your mecanically inclined at all and have a welder you would be alot better off building one youself. I have less then $100 in my plow right now. I still need the hydraulics but eventually I will run across one. If I cant find one the plow is small enough that I could use a small winch to raise it and then turn it by hand. You can pick the winches up for under $100. How do you like your tracker? I picked mine up for $400- Beat the hell out of it and it still runs great!!! Its been 2 years now and I havnt had to do anything but brake pads. It looks like hell but its got to be the best and most reliable vehicle Ive ever owned, and I just picked it up for a winter beater so I wouldnt have to drive my plow truck around and Im still drivin it 2 years later. Ive even decided to put a plow on it also just incase my plow truck breaks down again.


----------

